# Anyone run 18" wheels on 66-67 GTO ??



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone running an 18 inch wheel on their 66-67 gto ?? I just like the look of a full wheel well with tire. If so...what's the biggest tire you can get away with ...without any modifications ?? Also thinking of 18 rear and 15 front...Cragars of course !! Thanks ..


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Blasphemer!


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

All Youns sticking with the stock 14" donuts ????


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

235/60-15 donuts. Wheel well filled nicely. The lower sidewall ht of an 18" is going to make for a rough ride. My wife drives a '13 Infinti M with 20's. Stiff sport suspension. I wondered why the stiff ride didn't seem to bother her until I realized her bra took care of that. You can Google 1967 GTO 18 inch wheels and see some cars with them.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Irishmic said:


> All Youns sticking with the stock 14" donuts ????


235/60-15" BFG T/As...with spinners.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good !!!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

18x9's on the rear and 18x8's on the front.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

gotyorgoat said:


> 18x9's on the rear and 18x8's on the front.


Very nice !!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

irish I have learned with a similar post that understandably the old timers hate the bigger wheels while the middle age guys are about 50/50 and the young bucks love them bigger. Im in the middle and went with 18x8 front and 18x9 rear. I like the look but also like the original ralley 1 wheels.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

teamwoody72 said:


> irish I have learned with a similar post that understandably the old timers hate the bigger wheels while the middle age guys are about 50/50 and the young bucks love them bigger. Im in the middle and went with 18x8 front and 18x9 rear. I like the look but also like the original ralley 1 wheels.


Is 59 middle age .....or the back 9...LOL.....I like some sidewall too !!! Just have to see it up and personal ...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running 15's in the back and 14's on the front.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I'm running 15's in the back and 14's on the front.


I like that look too.....ran that on my 57 Chevy wagon waaay back in '78


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

18's on a 65, ride height adjustment is critical to making it look good


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:00/o:"Anyone running 18" wheels on a '66-'67 GTO?"

Heavens no! Wouldn't _think _of it!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

previous comments deleted-I shouldn't post after a certain number of beers- I apologize for my stupid comments and rant.
Much respect given to all on this forum whom are older and wiser than myself. Many of whom have helped, and inspired me to build my car the way I wanted to. So I will respect that you have your car YOUR way.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

A GTO isn't a hot rod and drifting is something you do in a ricer.
That isn't cement in the trunk, it is all the trophies he has collected over the years.
:laugh:
I actually like the guys that run the BTCs up here on their trucks, there is good money in replacing suspension components.
I used to do ORV recovery but quit because they were all broke dicks with no money, they spent it all on their BTCs.
:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not cement bags, just a trunk full of camping equipment as I was 250 miles from home at the time of this photo......and I drive my GTO's to NOT adapt to the present....I'm going for what it was like in the '60's, which takes me back every time I go out for a drive. Just my preference. That said, Crusty, your car is first rate in my book, and I have nothing but high regards for you and the job you did with it. Different strokes for different folks! My '15 Ford is stock and rolling on stock rubber, and my '61 Corvette is rolling on skinny whitewall bias plies....so when I drive either, it replicates the time and driving experience when these cars were built. I've driven road racers, hot rods, and modifieds, and I like them too. Just prefer my classics the way I like them.(And I love to hate on the big ghetto wheels, too!)


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

I love these discussions. My 65 has been sitting since 1980. My 22 yr old son is the one who has encouraged me to finish what I started. I uncovered , cleaned out the garage and am prepared to start. His first question was why the tiny wheels? 14"


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

crustysack said:


> previous comments deleted-I shouldn't post after a certain number of beers- I apologize for my stupid comments and rant.
> Much respect given to all on this forum whom are older and wiser than myself. Many of whom have helped, and inspired me to build my car the way I wanted to. So I will respect that you have your car YOUR way.


You are forgiven Grasshopper...  ...you are much wiser today


----------

